# E60: In dash or glovebox for disc changer?



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

I had thought that the E60 had the disc changers in the glovebox. I'm actually picking up my 2004 E60 tomorrow. I only have pictures to go by as I purchased it on e-bay. The window sticker says "6-disc in-dash CD changer." It's got the Logic 7 system, BTW.

Were there two places to put the changer depending on options selected? I'll know tomorrow for sure what mine has, but was curious if some are located in different places.

I've attached a pic of the dash, does that look like an in-dash changer?

Thanks.


----------



## HurstTX (Jan 19, 2004)

craigt-from-atl said:


> I had thought that the E60 had the disc changers in the glovebox. I'm actually picking up my 2004 E60 tomorrow. I only have pictures to go by as I purchased it on e-bay. The window sticker says "6-disc in-dash CD changer." It's got the Logic 7 system, BTW.
> 
> Were there two places to put the changer depending on options selected? I'll know tomorrow for sure what mine has, but was curious if some are located in different places.
> 
> ...


In-dash == in glovebox. Why they describe it like that, I have no idea.... :dunno:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

HurstTX said:


> In-dash == in glovebox. Why they describe it like that, I have no idea.... :dunno:


Well, the glovebox is "in-dash".  :tsk:

It astounds me that BMW or its suppliers couldn't figure out how to put a true in-dash changer in this car. They freed tons of space by deleting all the radio buttons, other manufacturers have been doing tihs for years, and this is their latest model.


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

robg said:


> Well, the glovebox is "in-dash".  :tsk:
> 
> It astounds me that BMW or its suppliers couldn't figure out how to put a true in-dash changer in this car. They freed tons of space by deleting all the radio buttons, other manufacturers have been doing tihs for years, and this is their latest model.


Dang. I was hoping for a 'true' in-dash.

My buddy's '02 A4 has one and it is pretty cool. Shame on BMW. :nono:


----------



## djw521 (Jan 30, 2003)

Based on my E60. Changer is in the glove box. There is a slot for you to place "one" cd in the slot on the dash. When one cycles through the am to fm to cd you actually have two cd choices one for the single cd slot in the dash and one for the changer in the glove box.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The last Saturn Ion I drove had a in-dash changer in it. Considering how long it took for BMW to replace cassette with CD standard, we should see changers by the end of the decade.


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

I really don't think its that big a deal. The changer is in Glove Box. Beats being in the trunk!. You shouldn't really be inserting CDs while you are driving. I have NAV, so there is no room for the changer in the console. Voice commands let me change to any of the 7 CDs that are loaded.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

hormazd said:


> I really don't think its that big a deal. The changer is in Glove Box. Beats being in the trunk!. You shouldn't really be inserting CDs while you are driving. I have NAV, so there is no room for the changer in the console. Voice commands let me change to any of the 7 CDs that are loaded.


I think it is kind of a big deal. BMW wants to play the technology game now, so they should be held accountable for in-car electronics that aren't up to general automotive standards from 3 years ago. If Saturn, Toyota, Audi, and others can do it, surely BMW can do so on a 50k luxury car that has gobs of room available in the center dash area.

Anyway, although the driver probably shouldn't mess w/ it while he or she is driving, its still much, much more convenient to change the CDs when you cna do so "in-dash".

Sorry- it just annoys me to see BMW touting how advanced their cars (including i-drive), and they can't even get stupid stuff like this right. I would bet that they could've made a lot more customers happy by saving the money they spent developing i-drive and used it instead to bring their nav and enterainment systems up to par.


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

robg said:


> I think it is kind of a big deal. BMW wants to play the technology game now, so they should be held accountable for in-car electronics that aren't up to general automotive standards from 3 years ago. If Saturn, Toyota, Audi, and others can do it, surely BMW can do so on a 50k luxury car that has gobs of room available in the center dash area.
> 
> Anyway, although the driver probably shouldn't mess w/ it while he or she is driving, its still much, much more convenient to change the CDs when you cna do so "in-dash".
> 
> Sorry- it just annoys me to see BMW touting how advanced their cars (including i-drive), and they can't even get stupid stuff like this right. I would bet that they could've made a lot more customers happy by saving the money they spent developing i-drive and used it instead to bring their nav and enterainment systems up to par.


I couldn't agree with you more regarding the Electronics in a 64K luxury car.

I-Drive is slow to boot.
Reboots itself occasionally
RDS does not work
ZipCode navigation is unavailable
BT and Assist are incompatible
The upside of all this is yet to be appreciated. 4 years from now your 04 model will be able get the latest features with a software upgrade.

Re: The location of the CD changer, there isn't enough room in the console if you have the NAV and its DVD drive.

The back of the glove box is fine with me. I would however rather just slide in CDs (like in the Toyota) than dick around with a fragile magazine.

All that said, I would not trade the annoyances of my E60 545i 6spd for a MB S-Class, Lexus LS, 7series , Audi or any Toyata or Saturn. I bought the car for the drive.

The ultimate Techno perfection is the Acura TL 6spd with Brembo brakes. Goregeous appointment, DVD sound, Satellite Radio, BT etc. Alas, I passed on it along with the $ savings, coz the handling didn't compare.


----------



## Presley348 (Oct 6, 2004)

*In Glove Box E60 CD changer...*



hormazd said:


> I couldn't agree with you more regarding the Electronics in a 64K luxury car.
> 
> I-Drive is slow to boot.
> Reboots itself occasionally
> ...


==========================================================

My Six disc CD changer is also in my glove box, (where it should be, it sure beats the trunk area!). And once I loaded it with my favorite CD's that I listen to, I leave it alone, I leave the single unit in my dash OPEN (empty) for the new CD's,I want to listen to, and then if their any good, and ones that I might listen to more than once in a week, I then go to my CD changer in my glove box, and swap out CDs. :drive:

In my opinion, and opinions do vary, BMW and Chris Bangle are light years ahead of the Jap's., Korean's, etc., not only in design, but also in quality and iDrive Microsoft based technology, and especially in "sheer driving pleasure!" No one at this time come close to beat BMW! But again this is just my opinion. :thumbup:

Sincerely,

Presley348 :smokin:


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

Presley348 said:


> ==========================================================
> 
> My Six disc CD changer is also in my glove box, (where it should be, it sure beats the trunk area!). And once I loaded it with my favorite CD's that I listen to, I leave it alone, I leave the single unit in my dash OPEN (empty) for the new CD's,I want to listen to, and then if their any good, and ones that I might listen to more than once in a week, I then go to my CD changer in my glove box, and swap out CDs.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

hormazd said:


> All that said, I would not trade the annoyances of my E60 545i 6spd for a MB S-Class, Lexus LS, 7series , Audi or any Toyata or Saturn. I bought the car for the drive.
> 
> The ultimate Techno perfection is the Acura TL 6spd with Brembo brakes. Goregeous appointment, DVD sound, Satellite Radio, BT etc. Alas, I passed on it along with the $ savings, coz the handling didn't compare.


Completely agree. I just wish BMW would concentrate more at what they're good at (handling and performance), and less on trying to have "cutting edge styling" and electronics.


----------



## acribb (Sep 4, 2004)

robg said:


> Completely agree. I just wish BMW would concentrate more at what they're good at (handling and performance), and less on trying to have "cutting edge styling" and electronics.


BMW should STILL at least put the 6 disc-changer in dash. MB does now, I believe. Then again, the LOGIC 7 should be INCLUDED in the price of a 52K car (E60 530i, sport, premium), hell every option known to man should be included in that price, but it isn't.

An Acura TL is a nice car- Too bad, I see one on the road every 2 miles, otherwise i'd get one!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

acribb said:


> An Acura TL is a nice car- Too bad, I see one on the road every 2 miles, otherwise i'd get one!


My only issue w/ the TL is that its FWD. If it was RWD, I'd buy one is a second. I wonder when Acura will realize how many more custoerms they could win over by switching.


----------



## Marba (Sep 20, 2002)

robg said:


> My only issue w/ the TL is that its FWD. If it was RWD, I'd buy one is a second. I wonder when Acura will realize how many more custoerms they could win over by switching.


Then they couldn't beat the price of BMW


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

hormazd said:


> I couldn't agree with you more regarding the Electronics in a 64K luxury car.
> 
> I-Drive is slow to boot.
> Reboots itself occasionally
> ...


Fixed in September 2004, no? Certainly there are enough threads about it...


> The ultimate Techno perfection is the Acura TL 6spd with Brembo brakes. Goregeous appointment, DVD sound, Satellite Radio, BT etc.


Great. But not available outside North America. It's very easy to design a car for one or two markets.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

acribb said:


> BMW should STILL at least put the 6 disc-changer in dash. MB does now, I believe. Then again, the LOGIC 7 should be INCLUDED in the price of a 52K car (E60 530i, sport, premium), hell every option known to man should be included in that price, but it isn't.


Hmm. $52k is currently around €42k euros. A German-market 530i - about the cheapest in Europe - also clocks in at €42k, and has considerably less equipment. The only way for BMW to fit more free stuff into the US-market 5er is for us overtaxed Europeans to subsidise the US market even more. No thanks - stuff is expensive enough as it is


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> Hmm. $52k is currently around €42k euros. A German-market 530i - about the cheapest in Europe - also clocks in at €42k, and has considerably less equipment. The only way for BMW to fit more free stuff into the US-market 5er is for us overtaxed Europeans to subsidise the US market even more. No thanks - stuff is expensive enough as it is


A very good point Andy! :thumbup: Something that most North America BMW owner is not aware of (nor care for). I am also agree w/ Presley348 in that BMW and CB are light years ahead of other manufactures.

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

Finally got the car this past weekend. I would still rather see the changer in the dash, but as others have mentioned, it is still WAY better than having it in the trunk.

I'm not even sure how I was driving around without this car, it is absolutely amazing. :yikes: ('04 sport package, premium package, logic7, xenons, cold weather package(like I need that in Atlanta) )


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

beewang said:


> A very good point Andy! :thumbup: Something that most North America BMW owner is not aware of (nor care for). I am also agree w/ Presley348 in that BMW and CB are light years ahead of other manufactures.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


I suppose in some ways the likes of i-Drive is inevitable. BMW is to be commended for its efforts but Audi has shown that something similar (if, currently, quite a bit simpler) is possible without the electronic bugbears. No offence to any of E60 owners but I can't think of anything more petty than registering a complaint about the dash-vs-glovebox CD changer position. I figure if that's all you've got to complain about, you're onto a winner .

Personally I'd be more worried about the iDrive playing up and locking me out of the car/rolling down all the windows spontaneously/freezing the stereo/etc. These problems are considerably more significant.


----------

